# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Предположительно зверье на радикале

## olejah

Уважаемые пользователи и участники команды. 
Поступило уже несколько жалоб, что с радикал.ру лезет зверье. А точнее taskhost пытается прописаться, домашняя страница браузера меняется на BROWSERHELP2.RU
Будьте осторожны!

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  *миднайт*,  *mrak74*,  *Techno*,  *thyrex*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

*Olejah*, 
Спасибо за информацию!
Я часто пользуюсь радикалом... 
Поэтому, на всякий случай проверил:
ДрВэб - http://online1.drweb.com/cache/?i=ed...2d88270024472d
Нортон - http://safeweb.norton.com/report/sho....radikal.ru%2F
Вирустотал - https://www.virustotal.com/url/a61a0...is/1351140483/
Комодо - http://siteinspector.comodo.com/public/reports/6702817
САйтЧек - http://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/www.radikal.ru/
=========
ИМХО...
Радикал сам топорно сделан (в плане внедрения всяких объектов). Без использования какого-нибудь адБлока на него ходить просто нельзя  :Smiley:  Тогда не попадешь на какой-нить внешний ресурс (возможно, инфицированный), промазав мышкой при разъезде радикаловых фреймов  :Smiley: 
=========
P.S. Это сообщение не опровергает информацию о возможных проблемах, ибо ни один онлайн сканер не проведёт полной проверки ресурса...

----------


## olejah

Да не за что!




> Без использования какого-нибудь адБлока на него ходить просто нельзя


Именно так. Подозреваю, что так и происходит заражение в этот раз. Люди, к которым эта дрянь пыталась прописаться, были без рекламорезки.

----------

Val_Ery

----------


## akok

Проблема не в радикале. Скорее всего проблема в рекламе которая на радикале установлена, а ее много.

----------


## olejah

Мы уже это выше выяснили ...
Положение вещей не меняет. Сайт должен отвечать за то, что генерится на его страницах. Это они ее туда установили, пусть фиксят.

----------


## akok

Вчера вечером все облазил на тестовой машине.... ничего не пристало.

----------


## mrak74

> Вчера вечером все облазил на тестовой машине.... ничего не пристало.


 Подтверждаю факт наличия заражений http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...l=1#post934657 достался по ссылке со скриншотом.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## olejah

Заразный контент может выдаваться не на каждый запрос, и не на всякаий IP и т.п.
Чтобы никого голословно не обвинять, я написал "предположительно". Слишком много обстоятельств намекает на то, что все же там что-то есть/было.

----------


## akok

*Olejah*, да никто и не ставит под сомнение вопрос заражения. Осталось решить куда переносить скрины с радикала.

----------


## Matias

Радикал давно пользуется дурной славой, поскольку очень часто вместо запрашиваемого изображения отдает заглушку. Например, администрация форума Экслера вообще запретила пользователям размещать картинки этом ресурсе. Любого нарушителя ждет немедленный бан. Д Я предпочитаю пользоваться ImageShack. Заливать файлы туда можно без регистрации, однако в этом случае нельзя управлять своими файлами, поэтому я советую создать бесплатный аккаунт.

----------

